# "You cannot run multiple instances of this application at the same time" error



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

My copy of 18 Wheels Of Steel Convoy is being a massive pain in the ***. I've got it installed, but I can't open the game! I try to open it every time, and I get a dialog box that says "prism3d.exe; You cannot run multiple instances of this application at the same time". I go into Task Manager and find only 1 process named "prism3d.exe *32". When I close out "prism3d.exe *32", that closes the dialog box, then I retry opening it, and I get the same error message. This happens EVERY SINGLE TIME!!!


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeez, I'm surprised this place is called a support forum. No support here


----------



## vaikepois (May 31, 2009)

Check your process tree mby it double opens the instance. Oh since u have win7 try setting or compatility to windows xp first. And run it as administrator. . . If still doesent fix the problem try patching your game.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is this a retail CD or downloaded from somewhere?


----------



## Darkfire77 (Apr 14, 2011)

tom6049 said:


> Is this a retail CD or downloaded from somewhere?


The installer came with a CD we bought for Hunting Unlimited 4. It was included in the DemoShield package, & we bought it. I recently copied the folder from our XP computer (which sometimes had the same problem) onto a flash drive, copied it to my laptop, re-activated it with my license code, now this is happening.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I tried out the "18 Wheels of Steel - Convoy" demo and had the same issue.
According to the ValuSoft Technical Support, this game isn't supported with Windows 7.
http://www.valusoftsupport.com/KBArticle.asp?kbid=6039

Also, the ""prism3d.exe *32"" just brought something to mind......older 16 bit games really
have trouble with current 64 bit operating systems. You might be out of luck with this.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

tom, were you able to get the same issue in compatbility mode?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Couriant said:


> tom, were you able to get the same issue in compatibility mode?


I tried several different compatibility modes. I even installed the game demo in VMLite (XP Mode)
and tried more compatibility modes and still got a "prism3d.exe" crash. I'm guessing that Prism refers to the game engine.
By the way, I've used VMLite XP Mode for older games like Mechwarrior 2 and Interstate '76 and it worked great.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

tom6049 said:


> I tried several different compatibility modes. I even installed the game demo in VMLite (XP Mode)
> and tried more compatibility modes and still got a "prism3d.exe" crash. I'm guessing that Prism refers to the game engine.
> By the way, I've used VMLite XP Mode for older games like Mechwarrior 2 and Interstate '76 and it worked great.


I am guessing the same thing so it looks like Win 7 is definitely not supported unless there is a patch.

Good to know about VMLite XP...


----------

